# Bikeshop mit grosser Auswahl in Mannheim ?



## Timue (22. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

ich wohne  erst seit kurzem in Mannheim. Jetzt möchten wir meiner Freundin ein neues Bike kaufen und kennen aber in Mannheim keine Bikeshops, wäre schön wenn mir jemand ein-zwei Läden empfehlen könnte.

Schönen Gruß und Dank 

Timue


----------



## chriiss (23. Mai 2002)

...gibt´s einige in Mannheim. Allerdings auch sehr unterschiedlich im Service etc.
1) Fahrradklinik - Schwetzingervorstadt (Kopernikusstr.); recht nett aber hat sich in den letzten Jahren mehr zu Trekking, City,Tourenräder hin entwickelt - weiß auch nicht ob das Ding wirklich noch Fahrradklinik heißt. z.B.:SCOTT, GIANT, CYCLE WOLF
2) Trail Born - Schwetzingervorstadt; Ziemlicher Freak-Laden mit kleiner Angebotspalette, aber auf Sonderwünsche wird hier eingegangen. Weiß nichtmehr was der alles im Angebot hat!
3) Altig - Neckarstadt-West; Radsport Altig ist alt eingesessen hat eine recht gute Auswahl. Kommt aber eher aus der Rennrad-Ecke obgleich auch die Auswahl an MTB´s groß ist - das Lager ist auf der anderen Straßenseite, also nicht irritieren lassen wenn du den Laden betrittst. z. B: SPECIALIZED, BERGAMONT, PEUGEOT, BULLS etc.
4) Radladen - Neckarstadt-West; Kleiner Laden mit recht feinem Angebot, der bei mir persönlich wegen Arroganz, Preisen und dummen Sprüchen aber absolut verlohren hat. Der Chef ( "Bernd" glaub ich) ist ganz o. k.; die zeitweiligen Mitarbeiter können mich mal am A.... Ich geht da nicht mehr hin! z.B: TREK, CANNONDALE, Breezer etc.
5) Pfaffenhuber - Innenstadt (H2 glaube ich); Guter Laden in dem auch einigen City-Biker ihr Zeug kaufen u. der ne vernünftige Auswahl hat, sich um deine Probleme kümmert wenn er nicht gerade wegen viel Kundschaft gestreßt ist oder einen schlechten Tag erwischt hat (Man hat manchaml das Gefühl daß der Chef sich je nach Tagesform dazu entschließt eher freundlich beratend oder aber eher freundlich verkaufend (weniger Beratung) aufzutreten.
Der Chef bemüht sich aber stehts gewünschte Dinge auch zu bestellen - weiß Gott nicht überall der Fall. z.B: STEPPENWOLF, CORRATEC, SPECIALIZED, CUBE, BIANCHI, etc.
6) BikeMaxx - Friedrichsfeld; ziemlich außerhalb und erinnert etwas an einen Discounter. Bin persönlich von der Auswahl der Bikes etwas enttäuscht. Bei der Größe des Ladens sollte mein ich mehr drinn sein. z.B: SCOTT, CANNONDALE mehr nicht!!!
7) Otl - bei Bahnhof; wie der Laden überlebt ist mir ein Rätzel - geringes Angebot u. viele gebrauchte Bikes zu horrenten Preisen!!! z.B: SUNN, MONAC, CANNONDALE
8) und dann gibt´s in der Schwetzingervorstadt noch nen Laden der ganz gut aussieht, bei dem ich aber noch nichts gekauft habe u. dessen Namen mir nicht einfällt. Liegt zwischen TrailBorn u. Fahrradklinik. z.B: STEPPENWOLF, BERGWERK (?), STEVENS

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen!

Ich persönlich bevorzuge Altig u. Pfaffenhuber da man dort fast alles bekommt (Werkzeug, Ersatzteile etc.). Mußte mit der Zeit feststellen, daß einige andere Läden zwar kultiger Aussehen aber bei weitem nicht den Service bieten!!!

Grüße Chriiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timue (23. Mai 2002)

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe ! Deine Beschreibungen sind richtig gut. Ich war heute beim BikeMaxx ( hatte dein posting noch nicht gelesen ) und die hatten wirklich nur Scott und CD. Aber meine Freundin hat schon dort ein Bike gefunden. Sie ist total begeistert vom CD F500 feminine, sieht auch klasse aus das Bike aber etwas teuer weil nicht so toll ausgestattet, dafür ist der Rahmen sehr schön verarbeitet. 
Morgen schaue ich mir mal die anderen Shops an.
Nochmals vielen Dank 
Schönen Gruß
Timue


----------



## chriiss (24. Mai 2002)

Hi Timue,
kannst ja vielleicht trotzdem noch deine Eindrücke von den anderen Shops hier anhängen - würde mich persönlich interessieren u. hilft vielleicht auch anderen.
Gruß Chriiss


----------



## Timue (24. Mai 2002)

Habe heute leider die Läden nicht besichtigen können, weil ich mich mit 3h Squash doch etwas überschätzt habe... man das war richtig anstrengend. Aber morgen bike ich mal paar Läden an, brauche sowieso noch paar neue Bremsbeläge 
Ich poste dann morgen meine Eindrücke von den anderen Läden.
Schönen Gruß
Timue


----------



## Padderborner (29. November 2007)

bekommt man bei den läden auch bmx teile,und wenn nein wo sind läden wo auch bmx parts verkaufen,erstma vieln dank und viele liebe grüße ,micha


----------

